# Cleaning layout question



## 4dimad (Dec 17, 2012)

Hello,
I am building my first layout in the living room on the table, using modeling grass, turf, etc and was wondering how this can be cleaned. Is it safe to vacuum to remove the dust? Thanks


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Remove everything not glued or fastened down. Then vacuum with the brush attachment, go gently! For rails I use Goo Gone and a paper towel. Use GG for cleaning wheels too.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

I vacuum my layout and use alcohol on my tracks. My shop vac is pretty strong so I keep the vacuum tip at a distance and use a painters brush to break up dirt, dust on the layout (maybe 5-6 inches away from the layout). As soon as I start lightly brushing the shop vac sucks up any material not securely fastened.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

We had a thread here within the past year or so with discussion/tips on cleaning a layout. I did a quick search on "cleaning vacuum" and the like, but couldn't find it. Poke around with Search, though ... you may find some good tips. I think there was a how-to video, too.

TJ


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I bought a cool little hobby vacuum kit that has a reduced diameter hose that attaches to your regular vacuum cleaner hose. It also comes with a small creavice cleaner and a small brush attachment. :thumbsup:
I hook this up to my shop vac and am CAREFUL. Be sure all your scenery is glued down solid or it's bye-bye for good. 
Furthermore, a little dust adds to the realism of the layout, right? 
Bob


----------

